# HTC 37" x 31" Folding Roller Outfeed Table for Table Saws - HOR-1038U



## Howie

First congrats on your new saw and table. I'm sure you will enjoy it.

Question…..how far "up" the saw is the bottom knee brace bracket that attaches to the saw? My Generals dust discharge is on the back of the saw and I'm wondering if this will fit it.


----------



## Ken90712

Nice set up… Well done….


----------



## fuzzface

I bought a new Grizzly table saw this summer, and had this outfeed table shipped at the same time. Like you, the box was pretty banged up, but the parts survived. Did not have any rusted hardware. Setting up was easier than I thought it would be, and once in place, I can't imagine not having it. The difference in ripping long boards or cutting sheets of plywood is amazing. Congratulations on your purchase. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## darthford

Thanks guys, fuzzface its good to hear its working well for you. Dilly here a picture is worth 1,000 words I mocked up a rear 4" dust port for you.



















You can see here I have used the highest of the 3 mounting positions to clear my electrical box. The instructions say as a last resort you can flip the lower mount upside down to get another inch or so of clearance but I think there's plenty of room already for a dust port.


----------



## Howie

Thanks for the pics.(great idea) 
I measured my saw and the outlet is exactly like you have it on you rule. (16" with 9" on the centerline)
Guess I better order me of these.
Thanks again.


----------



## darthford

Update: 12/28/13 my brother came over yesterday to rip some wood, the roller outfeed table worked quite nicely. I have some long 5/4 oak I'll be ripping in the near future, I'll report back again then.


----------



## woodmaker

Very nice, another piece of equipment that I need/want


----------



## ScottKaye

I know this is post is 8 years old, but has anyone mounted one of these to a SawStop Industrial Cabinet Saw (ICS)?


----------



## darthford

> I know this is post is 8 years old, but has anyone mounted one of these to a SawStop Industrial Cabinet Saw (ICS)?
> 
> - ScottKaye


This was my review, I have since moved on to a ICS and the SawStop outfeed table. The HTC will NOT be a fun install on an ICS. It's going to be difficult to get at the top bolts probably a 2 person job. The door on the left of the ICS is quite small. There's more stuff in the way at the inside/back of the ICS vs the Grizzly.

The SawStop outfeed table is not without its shortcomings but at least the rollers spin true vs the wobbly junk rollers on the HTC. The #1 mod I want to do on the SawStop outfeed table is convert its up position to anchor to the mobile base vs the flip down legs. Having to adjust the SawStop outfeed table height to my garage floor every time I move the saw is annoying. But its nice that it attaches to the rear fence rail vs having to drill holes along the top of the cabinet like the HTC requires.


----------



## Tool_Guy

Since there haven't been any replies since the mention of the Sawstop ICS installation I thought I would chime in. I recently moved that exact HTC folding outfeed from an older ICS to a brand new one for a local high school. Installation was not super easy but also totally doable. It was a one person job but I had to take lots of measurements before drilling the top 4 holes. The bottom two holes I just drilled through the existing mounting holes in the outfeed. Be careful when drilling through on the top right holes as you can easily come into contact with a belt if you let the drill bit punch in too far. As a side note I much prefer the HTC outfeed to the Sawstop outfeed. The large sliding table and folding outfeed are my two least favorite Sawstop products from both an assembly and using standpoint.

If anyone has any Sawstop assembly or tuning questions let me know. I've put together or repaired probably over 100 CNS, PCS and ICS models over the past decade.

Here is a picture of the ICS saw I just did.


----------

